# Suspected pirates caught



## CQB (Oct 20, 2013)

A counter-piracy task force commanded by a Royal Navy officer has caught a group of Somalis believed responsible for two attacks in the Indian Ocean.

Pirates had exchanged gunfire with a super tanker on Friday 11 October before attacking a Spanish fishing vessel three days later.

Combined Maritime Forces (CMF) traced the pirates' skiffs from Britain's Royal Fleet Auxiliary Fort Victoria.

Nine men were caught and forces later destroyed two boats and equipment.

Commodore Jeremy Blunden, Royal Navy, Commander of CTF-151, said: "This is an excellent result.

"My multinational counter piracy forces swiftly located and dealt with this Somali pirate group, sending a clear message that piracy no longer pays."

http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-24600396


----------

